# Mosquito not fully loading rounds



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently bought a Sig Sauer Mosquito, and I'm sure that most of you won't be surprised that I am having issues with it...

I am not highly experience with handguns, so my terminology may be a little off, but here are my issues. Hopefully someone can tell me what I am doing wrong, as I think it is primarily a user issue.

Right after I got it the gun I took it to the range with 100 CCI Mini-Mags. It worked okay, but my main problem was that about 4 rounds didn't fire, and wouldn't eject when I racked the slide, and I had to tap the rounds out with a rod.

I figured I should probably take the gun home, clean it well and lubricate it and give it another try. This is where I think my problems come in. I believe it could be an over-lubrication issue.

I cleaned the gun all over with Hoppes Formula #9. After that, I used Shooter's Choice to lubricate the firearm. I am going to try to explain in detail how I did this, so someone can see the errors in my ways. I used Q-tips mostly when cleaning and lubricating (and was careful not to leave cotton fibers on the gun). I put a few drops of the lubricant on the Q-tips and wiped down the entire inside of the slide. It wasn't WET anywhere, but it had a very slight gloss to all of it. I then put an extra drop on the Q-tip and went over the guide rod. I did a little reading, and read that with Mosquitos it helps if you lubricate the little ramp up to the chamber where the bullets load into the barrel. Because of this I took some lubricant and rubbed it there and around the hole where the bullets load and eject, so I wouldn't have to tap out any more rounds. The magazine also seemed to be a little rough when then spring was compressed, so I very lightly lubricated throughout the inside of the magazine. I then reassembled the firearm, and put a drop of lubricant on the hinge of the hammer, and also put a couple drops into the lubrication hole in the slide.

After I cleaned and lubricated the gun, I took it and about 300 more rounds of CCI Mini-mags out to shoot a couple weeks later. The first 100-150 rounds went pretty good, even though I had a few duds. For the last 150 or so rounds, it was very annoying to shoot. About every 3rd bullet I had to push the slide forward to fully load the bullet into the chamber, and then it would do the same thing for the next round half of the time. Then about every 9th or 10th round wouldn't fire, and I would usually have to rack the slide 5-10 times to get the round to come out.

Long story short, I no longer have my gun cleaning or lubricating materials, so to replace the stuff I had, I purchased more Hoppes Formula #9, but instead of Shooter's Choice, I got some Break-Free LP.

My questions:

Are the rounds not loading fully because of over-lubrication? If so, where should I cut back?

As for the duds, in 400 rounds, I got probably 20 duds, this seems high to me considering I am using CCI Mini-mags, and makes me think it might be also related to over lubricating?

Which spring should I be using with the CCI Mini-mags, the loose or the tight spring?

Any help/insight would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have eject issues with mine but not as frequent. as far as ftf it could possibly be the ammo. I use reminton gold tip hollow points. I have not had nearly as many problems. I've heard that 22 pistols are picky about the ammo they fire properly. maybe trying a different ammo might help. my mosquito hates federal ammo.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

not as bad as my mosquito issues, I had a barrel melt on me, literally melt, was NOT using "hot" loads, reloads, and was not rapid firing. I looked inside the barrel during cleaning and you could barely see through it pieces of metal from every orifice were protruding from the inside of the barrel, it was horrible.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> not as bad as my mosquito issues, I had a barrel melt on me, literally melt, was NOT using "hot" loads, reloads, and was not rapid firing. I looked inside the barrel during cleaning and you could barely see through it pieces of metal from every orifice were protruding from the inside of the barrel, it was horrible.


Wow that does sound horrible.



undrgrnd said:


> I have eject issues with mine but not as frequent. as far as ftf it could possibly be the ammo. I use reminton gold tip hollow points. I have not had nearly as many problems. I've heard that 22 pistols are picky about the ammo they fire properly. maybe trying a different ammo might help. my mosquito hates federal ammo.


I will give a different kind of round a try, I was just so surprised that I was having this problem with the CCI Mini-mags. From what I hear, that is like the ideal ammo to use with the Mosquitos, and thats what made me think I am having some other issue with the gun.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you run a brush down the barrel?

I would suggest cleaning and lubing according to the manual and see what happens.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention that, I did run a brush and several pads through the barrel until it came out clean.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't know if you know about this at the Sig Sauer Website or not?

http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

Excellent, thank you. I didn't know about those videos, but hopefully that will take care of my issues.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

What spring should I be using for the CCI Mini-mag rounds?


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

i use the spring that it came with already installed for CCI mini mags


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

The suggestion may seem trite but it sounds to me like you might be "limp wristing" your Skeeter. Make sure that you have a firm (not necessarily tight) grip and be certain that your wrist is locked during firing. See if it helps any. As for FTF's that's either a gunked up firing pin (or weak) or bad ammo which I would find unusual with MiniMags.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

Makes sense. I mostly had the issue when my wife was shooting (happened about 3 times with me, and about 30 with her). I will watch both our grip/wrists more closely when we are at the range next. I also switched to the stiffer spring, which I am hoping will help load the rounds a little better. In addition, I am getting my new cleaning/lube tomorrow, so I'll be able to lubricate it properly this time. Hopefully my next trip to the range will be a big improvement after all of my updates are done. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll try to remember to update after the range.


----------



## Niccali (Sep 22, 2008)

UPDATE:

I was finally able to get back out to the range today. I tried a couple different type of ammo, but all CCI brand, the mini-mags and velocitors worked the best.

The first few rounds I fired, I had the exact same issue as before. About 3/10 rounds would fail to fully load into the chamber. So I took a little lube, and applied it to the ramp leading up to the chamber, and it vastly improved the situation. Went from 3 in 10 to about 1 in 25. Better, but not great...

My biggest problem today was that the firing pin seemed weak. About every 7th or 8th round of the CCI Mini-mags I had to pull the trigger twice to get it to actually fire. I also was shooting the CCI Stingers, and nearly every other round required multiple strikes of the hammer.

One last thing I noticed is that when I would get a failure to load, I took the bullet out, and it usually had some white waxy substance on it. I have no idea where it came from, all the rounds went in clean, and the firearm is also clean.

Suggestions? Thanks!

Edit: While cleaning today after the range, I notice that the firing pin sounded gritty when I pressed it. I used some compressed air to clear it out, as I have heard it is bad to use lubricant etc. on the firing pin. It sounds much better now. Is there a better way to clean it without getting too involved with disassembling the gun?


----------



## Mo9MM (May 8, 2009)

I'm curious if you came up with a solution on your problems with the Mosquito? Mine seems to have a problem 1 in about 20, so I'd like to make it a little better.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

*CCI mini mags*

I recently ran into a similar problem as Niccali. I had picked up a 100 round box at dicks sporting goods. 
The rounds seemed to be coated in a wax, covering the lead. Some of the rounds i had to pry out of the box plastic.

after half the box, the rounds started not fully seating. I forced a few, and after the mag was emptied, I put the gun away for cleaning at home. The gun was not that bad, but the wax buildup was packed around the chamber. After cleaning i used mil spec CLP and put the gun away.

The good news is after 4-5 100 round boxes, my mosquito is starting to feed on bulk ammo. I will switch to the Winchester mags for target practice where a FTF or FTE is only a nuisance not a game stopper.

YMMV
JOhn


----------

